# Sam Gawith in a Mars Cigars



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Well they got their stock in but all the tins are gone. FVF and Squadron Leader are still there for 250g. I was hoping to get tins but no luck this time around. Good Luck for those who want the big packages!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I got their text message. Scored me 2 250g boxes of Squadron Leader. I've been hooked on this blend since I got a sample from Nick (Nachman). Glad to be able to stock up.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

is the text message faster than the facebook anouncement? I only like the 50g tins.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

got me some FVF and 1792.

Thanks.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> is the text message faster than the facebook anouncement? I only like the 50g tins.


I'm not sure. I signed up for the text message through their facebook page.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

There will be more sites getting theirs this week. Now it will be a mad race to get what you want.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

As much as I would like to get some 1792 I have no intentions of buying a large amount first. I have so many tins that I have yet to even try that I can wait until the next shipment and still get them aged. Enjoy your baccy gents!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I can only hope


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I got in on some BBF.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw this and thought "oh boy, caught it just in time! 250 g shipments here I come!" Then I remembered that I've got enough tobacco to last me a long long time, very little money, and 2 tins of FVF stowed away. *sigh* the chase is half the fun, lol


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

how is the 250g packaged? is it bulk or in a box or tin or what?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> how is the 250g packaged? is it bulk or in a box or tin or what?


It is a box wrapped in polyethlyne.(sp)


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

everything is gone


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Nachman said:


> It is a box wrapped in polyethlyne.(sp)


thanks, I will stick with the 50g tins. Much easier to store and I don't smoke that much to warrant getting the big size


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol that was fast. Got a pound of 1792, and cob plug.2 pounds of Squadron leader. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The prices didn't seam to increase over what they had previously been.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dang!

I was at the computer upstairs and everything was in stock. Went downstairs (where my wallet was) and logged on... Squadron and 1792 were gone! I missed on the Esotericas not too long ago and now the two SGs I wanted most! 

Still ended up with 250g boxes of Commonwealth and Skiff, though, so I'm not going to complain... Too much.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The last time I ordered a lb of FVF from Mars it was $29.95/lb. This time it's $48.75. 

Just sayin! 

...Still not a bad price per pound for some of the best VA out there... still a lot less than some other favs of mine like Blackwoods Flake and Marlin Flake, those would be more like $70+/lb.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

There was an increase in the 1lb package for Squadron Leader. For Squadron Leader that went from 33 and change to 49.75. This actually made getting two 250g packages cheaper by 2.75 so that's what I did. Still, I'll gladly pay $47 for two 250g packages of Squadron Leader. That's still a great deal. I don't know about the 250g or 50g prices though, I wasn't keeping track of them.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Scored 250gm SG FVF! :kiss:

Tins were never available only 250gm and bulk. The owner mentioned that the purchases he made were only a fraction of his full purchase. The U.K. was recently hit by a nasty winter storm and resulting a reduction on SG shipments to the U.S.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> There was an increase in the 1lb package for Squadron Leader. For Squadron Leader that went from 33 and change to 49.75. This actually made getting two 250g packages cheaper by 2.75 so that's what I did. Still, I'll gladly pay $47 for two 250g packages of Squadron Leader. That's still a great deal. I don't know about the 250g or 50g prices though, I wasn't keeping track of them.


Hey Indigo,

I was about to trigger the SL but i guess you did. Ive had squadron leader before and its okay but how would you compare it to Northwoods, Penzance, Frog Morton, and Dunhill Nightcap? They all have this smoky BBQ aroma and was hestitant. Anyways good catch!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> how is the 250g packaged? is it bulk or in a box or tin or what?


They look like that, near his monitor:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

can you keep the boxes "as is" or do you need to jar it up?

I know you need to jar it up as soon as you open the box.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

User Name said:


> can you keep the boxes "as is" or do you need to jar it up?
> 
> I know you need to jar it up as soon as you open the box.


They have one of those multi-layer bags inside, but I wouldn't trust it for long term storage.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Nachman said:


> They have one of those multi-layer bags inside, but I wouldn't trust it for long term storage.


Thanks, I'll jar it but I won't be in a hurry to do so.

Instead of asking questions, I'm thinking of just pm'ing nick.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

That was very odd that 2 250g units were cheaper than 1 500g one. I'm happy got 2 of them though! When they get here it will be time to join the NPS as a EPS and get some newbies hooked on the good stuff!


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

keen smoke said:


> The last time I ordered a lb of FVF from Mars it was $29.95/lb. This time it's $48.75.
> 
> Just sayin!
> 
> ...Still not a bad price per pound for some of the best VA out there... still a lot less than some other favs of mine like Blackwoods Flake and Marlin Flake, those would be more like $70+/lb.


Glad I have stock at $28/lb. I remember a fellow piper who claimed tobacco prices would stay the same or decline given the negative growth of pipers & loss of price supports to US growers. I had a hunch that wasn't the case & fortunately I ignored his advice.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

and here I was thinking this was a joke comment bout SG blends being in stock. well let loose the dogs of wars and everyone brace yourself hahah
troy


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

shotokun16 said:


> Hey Indigo,
> 
> I was about to trigger the SL but i guess you did. Ive had squadron leader before and its okay but how would you compare it to Northwoods, Penzance, Frog Morton, and Dunhill Nightcap? They all have this smoky BBQ aroma and was hestitant. Anyways good catch!


Well, I've never had Northwoods so I can't say anything about that one.

As for Penzance, the Frog and Nightcap I find them all to be quite different from one another. For me the Frog is all about Latakia with a bit of sweetness and spice. A solid performer that is always enjoyable and easy to smoke. Penzance...how to put this without upsetting its devotees...let's just say I'm not as big a fan of Penzance as I once was. When I first smoked it I enjoyed it, but in recent months it has faded from my list of favorites. It's a good smoke, but there is nothing about it that knocks my socks off. I do like it's presentation though...all crumbly flaky goodness. There are just so many other English/Balkans/Orientals I prefer that I just wasn't getting around to smoking it so it seemed a waste to keep it in the cellar when so many really desire it. I actually traded away my last two tins to a lover of this blend. As for Nightcap, well I've never had anything quite like it. A flawless English blend in my book.

Now on to Squadron Leader. What I like about Squadron Leader is that I find it to have a very nice balance between Latakia and the Turkish/Oriental leaf that results in a nice smoky, slightly sour, slightly spicy experience that I really enjoy and don't get in exactly the same way in any other blend I've tried. I have other favorite blends where the Latakia dominates and other favorites where the Orientals take center stage, but I find SL strikes the perfect balance between the two.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

why is that every time stock comes in on something I'm always @ work and miss it. Stupid 5-7pm till late night shifts. Needless to say, just like how I missed Stonehaven and Penzance, Squadron Leader is now SOLD OUT.


----------



## jay29 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just scored 250 grams (1/2 pound) of St. James Flake to sit on for about 5 years.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Eh, yet another brand of baccy I'll probably never get to buy. Getting paid once a month, the chances of this coming into stock for the 1-2 hours it's available, when I have money, are slim to none.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> Eh, yet another brand of baccy I'll probably never get to buy. Getting paid once a month, the chances of this coming into stock for the 1-2 hours it's available, when I have money, are slim to none.


pm sent


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I was just browsing through some of the cellar photos, periodically wiping the drool off my chin, when I thought about this thread and the two sizes of SG order, 50 vs. 250. I didn't see any giant SG tins in anyone's cellar, is the 250 gram order really 5 each 50g tins? That would make it more attractive to me, being able to age it and open it 50g at a time.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Xodar said:


> I was just browsing through some of the cellar photos, periodically wiping the drool off my chin, when I thought about this thread and the two sizes of SG order, 50 vs. 250. I didn't see any giant SG tins in anyone's cellar, is the 250 gram order really 5 each 50g tins? That would make it more attractive to me, being able to age it and open it 50g at a time.


The 250g size comes in a box with all 250g in one box not in separate tins. Just load it up in 2oz portions in mason jars for aging. 50g does come in tins.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Xodar said:


> I was just browsing through some of the cellar photos, periodically wiping the drool off my chin, when I thought about this thread and the two sizes of SG order, 50 vs. 250. I didn't see any giant SG tins in anyone's cellar, is the 250 gram order really 5 each 50g tins? That would make it more attractive to me, being able to age it and open it 50g at a time.


 Naa, its like a big slab of bacon bagged up in a box. When I got mine I sectioned it and cut it to the appropriate length to stuff into mason jars.


----------

